# decoupled ceiling and wall install for the snoring room



## crankcase (Sep 21, 2010)

I was informed by the better half that I must construct a snoring room in our unfinished basement. I've done a little research and decided to try whisper clips and resilient channel. I have seen videos for the installation on the walls and ceiling seperately and it seems straightforward, but If I detach both the walls and ceiling for this room do I just tape the seams and use acoustical caulk on the wall inside corners? Then what about the wall to ceiling?


----------



## littlecleo (Sep 11, 2008)

What's a "Snoring Room"?


----------



## MikeKy55 (Nov 4, 2009)

Seems she needs to see an ENT about this problem. If she can be heard from the basement. Might have serious problems with sleep apnea. Thats not good.


----------



## crankcase (Sep 21, 2010)

The way it is now, we can have a conversation by barely raising our voices if I'm at the computer in the unfinished basement and she is in the bedroom directly above. When I work early mornings I sleep in the basement. So I plan on finishing off a spare bedroom that is sound deadened. She has a hard time sleeping thru the night and I snore pretty heavy, so I'm told :whistling2:


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

crankcase said:


> The way it is now, we can have a conversation by barely raising our voices


Sound is probably going through the ductwork.

A single layer of 5/8 drywall will reduce the sound by a lot. This website has test results for their clips, showing how much they increase transmission loss at various frequencies:

http://www.kineticsnoise.com/arch/isomax/index.aspx

Unfortunately, they don't show how the clips compare to a second layer of drywall. I kind of think that if you just put two layers of drywall up you'll solve your problem.

Be sure to report back what you end up doing and how well it works.

Maybe your SO needs a white noise machine.


----------



## crankcase (Sep 21, 2010)

pyper said:


> Sound is probably going through the ductwork.
> 
> A single layer of 5/8 drywall will reduce the sound by a lot. This website has test results for their clips, showing how much they increase transmission loss at various frequencies:
> 
> ...


Thanks pyper, that link shows all the installation techniques that I was looking for. 

Your right about the ductwork as well, there is a 6" takeoff and run directly overhead. 

For the cost of materials to decouple, I would be able to hang 2 sheets of 5/8 on the ceiling easy. I could add mass to the walls as well either 5/8 or I could double up 1/2" 

Their is a lot of opinions out there about sound deadening. Decoupling, adding mass, sound deadning sheetrock, double wall, Insulating with Ruxoul or fiberglass, Green glue, etc... 

Doubling up on the wallboard seems the easiest and most conventional not to mention cost effective. 
I do think however that I am going to insulate the walls for sound with dense pack cellulose and netting. Reason being that I may do my garage walls like that. So If I have things ready at the same time it makes sense. 

Maybe I shold look into sound deadening my ductwork with this.
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

crankcase said:


> Maybe I shold look into sound deadening my ductwork with this.
> http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


I'm sure it won't hurt any, but it probably won't help much either.

The thing with sound reduction, is the specifications are based on STC ratings, which are some kind of average over a range of frequencies. Bass is really hard to stop. So companies put a lot of effort into reducing bass to get better STC ratings.

But your snoring probably doesn't generate a lot of bass.


----------

